# Best beginner boat 21-25 ft under 2500?



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

YES I am looking and hoping to find a good used beginner sailboat under 2500. My husband and I would love to learn to sail and enjoy a sail on our lake. We have many years experience in our ski boats and pontoons but want something different and a way to make our lake days more interesting. 

What advice can you give on any boats in this price range that would work for us?

Also is sailing hard to learn on your own? Our lake honestly doesnt have many sailboats on it and finding someone to "teach" us would be rather difficult. Is this something we can expect to "figure out" on our own?


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

How big is you lake ?


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Its 700 miles of shoreline


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

OK. So how wide and long. Do the winds die in Summer ?
You can have 700 miles of shotelne and all of it VERY narrow or some wide areas.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Very wide, to wide in parts. Winds are fairly good.


----------



## peterconway (Sep 23, 2010)

i have a catalina for sale on asheville nc craigs list


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Peter - emailed you on the catalina...

What is your guys opinions on an R 24? I found one for a good deal. Needs wiring work for lights and cushions - otherwise everything else is good.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Cat,

Pick up a book called "The Complete Trailer Sailor" by Brian Gilbert (or something like it). Gilbert has all kinds of information in there, but most importantly, a section with boats for 15' to 28', photos, diagrams, specifications, on about 50 different boats. It can help you narrow down what you're looking for and what you like. 

We bought a Lancer 25 a few years ago for $2200 (no trailer). It is the perfect boat for us. We sail the coast of southern Maine and have has so much fun doing it. As you are of the female persuasion, keep an eye on the head. Make sure that it is big enough to do lady type stuff without pulling a muscle. Some boats have a porta-pottie set on the floor of the cabin. Lots of room but no privacy. I am a man but I DO listen to my lovely bride.

Well, get ready for the ride of your lives!

Don,

Biddeford, Maine


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

OK. Now we have the good info. With little or no sailing experience you will want to keep it as simple as possible. Ths way you have the best chance at 
stayng with sailing. Nothing turns a person off to a pastme more than too much WORK. 
I would get something in the 18 to 20 foot range so as to be more easily trailered. Trailering a sail boat is work... A slip or mooring is prefera.ble.
Sloop rig is best. Keel design/ centerboard should be considered.
I own a Cape Dory 22 and sail on a similar sze lake n NH.
I always recommend Cape Dorys, as they are very sea worthy.
Look at a CD Typhoon 18.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

How about the one mentioned? The R 24? I know its a tad bigger, but was told is an easy sailer? It seems like a good deal for it 800 bucks? We have a boathouse with dock so can leave it there. Are sailboats not as easy as loading up and trailering to a different lake for the day?


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

The Sailor's Book of Small Cruising Sailboats: Reviews and Comparisons of 360 Boats Under 26 Feet by Steve Henkel. Start by reading the chapters at the end of the book on boat selection. In the price range of $2500, take a look at craigslist for your local area.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Cat,

Loading a sailboat is significantly different than a powerboat, depending on the design. A fixed keel would be a major pain in some part of your anatomy. A shoal keel, or centerboard would be much easier. The trailer has to be submerged more than a powerboat trailer so the sailboat floats on most of the way. Once you do get it on, you have to pull it out and look for a open spot with no trees, power lines or BMWs to get in the way. Stepping (raising/lowering) the mast takes time and muscle, but if you have a good head on your shoulders, you'll get that down to reasonable. So, if you're packing up for the day to visit the coast, figure an hour and a half, from start to finish. We trailer our boat every time so we can get our Lancer 25 or out in 25 minutes. First time was 2 hours!


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

For 2,500 get a lightning or flying scot - they are plenty in your area, check the class websites.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Look hard at the trailor too they can be a money pit if neglected esp if you submerge it to launch and recover.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Not clear if you have any interest in sleeping overnight on the boat. If not, a daysailer is a much better choice. See WDShocks post above. A boat that is popular for one design racing in your area will be much easier to sell when that time comes.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Yes wanting something sleepable.


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a matter of mast and rigging. You have to remove the mast, secure the standing rigging (all the cables that hold the mast up) but first you have to remove and secure the sails - all worth the effort, but time consuming nonetheless.
Then at the other end you have to put it all back together. Some boats are easier than others.


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

you are at an advantage since you can leave it in the water most of the time. If that is the goal, with only a rare trip to another body of water, then perhaps it is best to focus on a good boat in your price range and worry less about set up and take down on the trailer. some modern cat boats can do both well, but are out of your price range. The most common boat you will find that fits (cheap, overnight able, ok on a trailer, good for beginners) is Catalina 22. In your price range any boat you can spend the night on with your budget is going to be older. Go over any cheep boat very carfuly since the cost of new sails or an outboard will be more than you spent on the whole boat. catalinas are still being made, parts are still available and there are big user groups with lots of help available. Many other options are out there, but if the budget is tight avoid project boats as most will agree they end up costing more in the long run.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

The downside of.Catalina 22 is that it is a dog in light airs which is tyoical of Summer Lake sailing. 



I recommend one of the popular Lake sailors


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess the issue will be wind if you are looking to sail... but if you are just looking for a nice first boat, to float around on, learn, and motor some then almost anything will be fun, and when you get a nice breeze you will be ready. I might go with a swing keel, wing keel, or centerboard model, and maybe even stay within a boat range that others sail at your lake, it helps to know others that own your boat, or similar. This boat looks rad Hunter 23' sailboat


----------



## thomasward00 (Jul 24, 2011)

I"m in the same boat as you, I'm down here in SE Louisiana and will be sailing Lake Pontchartrain and eventually the Gulf. My budget will be between 2k-3k, I will be keeping the boat in a slip. In our price range it seems as through Catalina and O'day 22 ft'ers from the 70's or 80's is in our price range. Since the economy is bad and the market seems saturated, I will be waiting until maybe late October or November to purchase, everyone tells me that I can get a better deal.

With the economy being in the tank, people are hurting for money, there are great deals out there now.


----------



## Cal28 (Jul 6, 2009)

aimcat said:


> Peter - emailed you on the catalina...
> 
> What is your guys opinions on an R 24? I found one for a good deal. Needs wiring work for lights and cushions - otherwise everything else is good.


aimcat ...

there were 2 separate manufacturers of Rangers ...

Kent Ranger 24 was manufactured in Washington ... not to be confused with the Gary Mull designed Ranger built by Jensen Marine in Southern California.

Whatever you decide upon ... wishing you well ... staying in that size minimizes replacement costs for sails, rigging and outboard (if needed) ...


----------



## Cal28 (Jul 6, 2009)

thomasward00 said:


> I"m in the same boat as you, I'm down here in SE Louisiana and will be sailing Lake Pontchartrain and eventually the Gulf. My budget will be between 2k-3k, I will be keeping the boat in a slip. In our price range it seems as through Catalina and O'day 22 ft'ers from the 70's or 80's is in our price range. Since the economy is bad and the market seems saturated, I will be waiting until maybe late October or November to purchase, everyone tells me that I can get a better deal.
> 
> With the economy being in the tank, people are hurting for money, there are great deals out there now.


Thomas ...

there are alot of deals our there ... but there is also alot of junk ... as you plan on taking her out into the Gulf ... make sure you know what you are getting ... (I'm sure you have read SailingDog's Boat Inspection Trip Tips here) ...

My advice would be to make sure you are well aware of the cost of new rigging (standing and running), associated deck hardware, new/used sails and a good running outboard before you go looking seriously at any boat ... if you have to replace any/all ... and then if it makes sense and you find one that seems good to you ... pull the trigger


----------



## thomasward00 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cal28 said:


> Thomas ...
> 
> there are alot of deals our there ... but there is also alot of junk ... as you plan on taking her out into the Gulf ... make sure you know what you are getting ... (I'm sure you have read SailingDog's Boat Inspection Trip Tips here) ...
> 
> My advice would be to make sure you are well aware of the cost of new rigging (standing and running), associated deck hardware, new/used sails and a good running outboard before you go looking seriously at any boat ... if you have to replace any/all ... and then if it makes sense and you find one that seems good to you ... pull the trigger


I know several very experienced Sailboat owners that have all offered to come along and inspect before purchase, they will also take it out on sea trial with me.

It seems as though the beast boats under 3K are older Cat and O'Day 22's, the Sails and outboards for those boats are not all that expensive...

It also seems as though most boats in that make and price range, advertise good or new sails and good outboards. My best friend is also into powerboating and does his own fiberglass work at a local boatyard.

I'd rather get a Cat 22 in decent condition than a higher end boat that is in bad condition.


----------



## thomasward00 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cal28 said:


> Thomas ...
> 
> there are alot of deals our there ... but there is also alot of junk ... as you plan on taking her out into the Gulf ... make sure you know what you are getting ... (I'm sure you have read SailingDog's Boat Inspection Trip Tips here) ...
> 
> My advice would be to make sure you are well aware of the cost of new rigging (standing and running), associated deck hardware, new/used sails and a good running outboard before you go looking seriously at any boat ... if you have to replace any/all ... and then if it makes sense and you find one that seems good to you ... pull the trigger


I want to be sailing for at least a year or so before heading into the Gulf on a 22ft boat, I'll just cruise around Lake Pontchartrain for a while, learning how to sail.

Thanks for the help


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Cal28 said:


> aimcat ...
> 
> there were 2 separate manufacturers of Rangers ...
> 
> ...


"Ranger Yachts" never built a 24. They did have a great sailing 23 and a 26.

The Ray Richards-designed Ranger 24 was built by Ranger Boats in Kent WA. Fast and easily handled. Fin keel with internal lead ballast.
It is a great all around design. I owned the smaller R-20 for five years and used to crew on a 24. Those boats also have positive foam floatation, which some find quite reassuring.

Best,
LB


----------



## rwall10597 (Aug 17, 2011)

Once the sailboat is in the water you will likely want to leave it there, it is a lot more trouble. Its not impossible, but its a lot more trouble then a power boat twice the size. With the little 12.5' Blue Jays I raced as a kid we used to get those from the trailer to sailing in a few minutes time and we towed them all over the place. But as a 16 year old kid weight just over 100 pounds I could step the mast myself with ease. As soon as you get up to something with a keel, and any real weight in ballast its a whole new ball game. For some reason launch ramps always seem to have power lines crossing diagonally over the parking area too which just adds to the challenge. 

I would recommend a Catalina 22. My family had one for a number of years once I outgrew the Blue Jays. It was a 1977, we had it from around 1990 to around 1995 and it was a good solid sturdy boat. It had a swing keel and we did have a trailer, but it came on and off the trailer once a year.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a boat in your backyard (not really sure where it is, just did a quick search);

1978 Oday 23 sailboat for sale in Tennessee

There should be plenty to look at, so take your time and find one that you like. Whatever you do, don't worry about satisfying "all" your needs because often times, the "first sailboat" is just that: the first of many. Sailing can be rather addicting, so if it does suit you, you'll find out quick what you really require in your next boat. If you go in thinking that way, it's easier to "settle for a little less", with the goal being trading up. On the other hand, if you decide sailing isn't for you, which people do every day, then you need to consider it's ability for resale. It's been mentioned about the down economy, and that does favor a buyer, but at some point you could easily become the "seller", so have that thought tucked away safely as well. If you can find one, a Bayliner Buccaneer 22/US Yachts 220 was a Gary Mull designed boat that can be picked up on the cheap, usually, and fits the description.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's an Aquarius 23 in Clarksville. $3500 but well worth it IMHO with trailer and decent motor. Big roomy cockpit and these boats are very easy to sail. Big v-berth too!
Sailboat, 23 Foot 1972 Aquarius


----------

